# USM and target



## dlcequip (Feb 19, 2007)

Is usm going to lose target also?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

USM does not have target in our area. Springwise has the ones in Cleveland area.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I dont think USM has Target in the Detroit Area eather.....Could be wrong....


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

USM does not have target here either


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

They take care of about half here in CO


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

They have the Targets in Minnesota.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I should have said, they have SOME of the Targets in Minnesota. I thought they had them all.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They have the ones around me in Central MN, our target is plowed by 2 extremely rusty early 1980's chevy 1/2 ton trucks. The guy who does it owns nothing but that, no equipment of any sort


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

USM has some of the Targets, spread throughout the country.

Pricing is predatory; If it's not one vendor, it will be with another, and the price will be lower. If you like servicing Target, get ready to dip in to your margins to continue service.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Reliable Snow Plowign has a bunch of the targets around the twin cities area. Not USM


----------



## Washburnex (Apr 7, 2011)

usm has no targets up here in the northeast


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I had heard they had 300 Targets on a 3 year contract. This coming winter would be the last year of the contract. Lets hope so.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone get the email for bids on Target from Rich? They need your bids by the 23th of this month.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

grandview;1278348 said:


> Anyone get the email for bids on Target from Rich? They need your bids by the 23th of this month.


Rich who? member of this forum?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

AGMG invites you to submit a proposal for snow and ice management for Target locations throughout your state. We just received this request and I know is a quick turnaround. If you are interested in putting together prices for this site I need to have your bids back by Saturday April 23rd at noon est.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I find it funny they now give examples of how you are to perform the job. They're still out fishing for those inexperienced contractors........


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mick76;1278382 said:


> I find it funny they now give examples of how you are to perform the job. They're still out fishing for those inexperienced contractors........


Inexperienced + Clueless = A Cheap one year Contractor....Then on to the Next one and so on and so on...

Rich... Send me a RFB for any Targets in Michigan......On second thought don't..I will be to Expensive and do to good of a Job....


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

if'/should you hear anything about south dakota...please let me knkow


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

AGMG has always been good to me. That said every year it seems the contracs get longer, & more complicated. As all nationals are now doing start plowing at 2 inches....but maintain slip free conditions, call it like it is...a clear lot policy agreement. Ill definitly quote the work, but everything gets factored into pricing, read the agreements guys. Last line of scope of work, looks like a section others have talked about before from someone else.
f) If any claims are made against AGMG or Target as a result of the work or as a result of any actions or failures to act by the Supplier, or if AGMG or Target reasonably believes that such claims will be made, AGMG or Target may withhold from the amount otherwise due or to become due under this Agreement such amount as AGMG or Target reasonably determines may be necessary to cover such claims and to cover any costs which AGMG or Target reasonably anticipates may be incurred in connection with defending against such claims. The foregoing right to withhold payment shall not be AGMG or Target’s exclusive remedy and shall be in addition to any other remedies which AGMG or Target may have under this Agreement or at law or in equity.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Basically ,you may or may not get your final check.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Like I said above AGMG has always been good to work for. There contracts have gotten noticably longer. I will say they are the only national I have delt with where Ive done walk throughs with there people on sites on numerous occasions. Other nationals I have never met there employees in person on a site. So take it as it is.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1278449 said:


> Basically ,you may or may not get your final check.


Basically you are NOT getting your Final Check and you might as well contact your Lawyer also....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

RLM;1278458 said:


> Like I said above AGMG has always been good to work for. There contracts have gotten noticably longer. I will say they are the only national I have delt with where Ive done walk throughs with there people on sites on numerous occasions. Other nationals I have never met there employees in person on a site. So take it as it is.


Sounds like they are trying to do the right thing.....Thats uncommon in the NSP world...


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

you know...when i worked "for" target....should a situation arise, the local store manager called me, we took care of it. target was great on pay...the NSP's took over, and it went down the toilet like a dirty brown terd.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Just another "USM". People compalin about how the nationals don't treat you right yet people keep falling all over themselves to lowball and at their terms and have contracts with more loop holes then a block of swiss cheese so they get to not pay you at the end.

Why such a stampede to be a sub for the nationals?

Instead of you sign their contract, have them sign your contract with your terms and at you rate.

If plowers would not lowball the nationals would have to sing a different tune. Or buy their own equipment and hire their own employees. As the past has shown they don't want to own any plows means that they should be the ones held over a barrel not the man with the plow on the front of his truck.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I got the bid package from AGMG for target as well, did anyone else notice that they want pretty much your entire companies financials in the bid? The hell with that, I didn't even bother turning it in just based off that.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Springwise are the worst people you could possibly deal with.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i looked at the amgm bid, i would not mind doing the one target that is a 1/4 mile away from my shop but holy cow , what a load of ....let say stuff.. they want ...what ever happened to if you salt you charge this much, if you plow you charge this much....after all it is not a proctologist exam


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

How else will they know that you can service the account? If you bid on 250k worth of Target snow, but you only do 100k in revenue annually because you are a small company, don't you think that might raise suspicions as to your abilities?

Unfortunately, many people can't be taken at their word anymore.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

I understand that point but, what percentage i take out for workmans comp, percentage for taxes.. a bit much 

all they have to do is look at someones equipment and references


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

sbg4024;1281114 said:


> I understand that point but, what percentage i take out for workmans comp, percentage for taxes.. a bit much
> 
> all they have to do is look at someones equipment and references


I agree. Even a simple question on revenue (from snow) seems reasonable. They're diving a bit deep with tax numbers.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

All I filled out was numbers for plowing, salting, total, primary deicer, self perform & that I wasnt intrested in being a backup. The rest vary from year to year (seasonal pricing), & plow pricing per hour they didnt specify what equipment that was (p/u with 7.5 plow or loader with 14 ft pusher) so I left it blank.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ive kept quiet for a lonnnng time! 

USM owes us for several properties. We signed 4 walmarts in October 2010, after a couple weeks, suddenly we received notices for immediate cancellation of 3 of them, leaving one. The company didnt have machines at the sites yet, but we technically were 2 days late meeting their contract standard of having them there by Nov 15th 2010... I could only imagine the mess of having $2000+ machine leases on each site for 3-4 months :/ 

The walmart manager "complained" non stop, about EVERYTHING.

last year, the local lawn company had an f150 and small boss style tailgate spreader for a 375,000 sq ft parking lot, this year, we had a $55,000 John Deere skid steer, 10' box, 07 F550 and 06 F350 helping throughout the season, complains non stop....

Did any of you miss the "NO SALTING" more than once every 5 hours or usm will NOT pay?

There have been 4, yeah FOUR slip and falls at this site, we've NEVER had anything like this before, and NO slip and falls on any other site besides this one walmart for the 2010-2011 season. Insurance already threatened to drop us if we don't agree never to service a walmart in the future AND USM is charging $550 PER incident for paperwork processing or some crap. The site was billed, haha, don't choke too hard here, $28,xxx.xx for the season based on per storm prices, and 45" snow total this year in NJ..... they've only paid $15,000 approximate of it so far, still late on all the rest of their payments.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Well look what the cat drug in. :waving:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cretebaby;1281564 said:


> Well look what the cat drug in. :waving:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cretebaby;1281564 said:


> Well look what the cat drug in. :waving:


ya know its not the same in nj without me!


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1281744 said:


> ya know its not the same in nj without me!


I sure missed seeing your equipment list under every post.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

hoskm01;1281776 said:


> I sure missed seeing your equipment list under every post.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:......


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:......Now thats Funny


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes they should limit equip list to 
one
two 
more than two.

Just kiddin, Ramair

Now that they lost the WM is it good or bad for you,


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hoskm01;1281776 said:


> I sure missed seeing your equipment list under every post.


Yeah I am gonna remove it soon BC there's too much on there and can't fit a lot anyway . So ask and you shall receive !


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

tjlands;1281939 said:


> Yes they should limit equip list to
> one
> two
> more than two.
> ...


Doesn't matter .. The crazy lady will have extra yard company come in once again to plow her wqllyworld so really not interested anyway... 
Its the last well deal with usm though.. Was a good 4yrs and just time to part with their garbage contracts...attorney said I was nuts to sign the last 2yrs worth already...he pulled his hair out after reading their indemnification clauses ...your responsible for the world practically


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

if anyone knows regionally who was awarded target feel free to PM me. I got "no" from both I bid with....


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Longae29;1284782 said:


> if anyone knows regionally who was awarded target feel free to PM me. I got "no" from both I bid with....


The award is yet to come. If the company you bid with already made a choice, thats another thing.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmmmmm.

"This letter is being sent to inform you that a decision has been reached with respect to the award of snow removal and ice management services for the various Target locations for the 2011-2012 season."


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Longae29;1284933 said:


> hmmmmmm.
> 
> "This letter is being sent to inform you that a decision has been reached with respect to the award of snow removal and ice management services for the various Target locations for the 2011-2012 season."


Believe it as you choose, I'm not making it up. Perhaps your company was informed that they were not awarded the sites (not competitive for any number of reasons) but the sites have not yet been awarded from Target to any vendors.


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

Who is AGMG? Never heard of them- although they sound like another user name for USM.


----------

